# Strengthening back legs in oldies .



## BBH (3 December 2017)

I have noticed.my 10yrs BM girl getting weakness in her back legs and I'm not sure whether it's due to her muscles not staying strong as she doesn't walk as much or if this is a natural progression of old age.

It's probably a combination of both bug does anyone have any suggestions to help , either exercise wise or supplement wise . Would a hydrotherapy pool help .


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 December 2017)

Hydro, keep him lean, walking up slopes and through sand were all mentioned to me when I needed to rehab Jake's back legs. 

I've tried green lipped mussel and salmon oil for joint health and saw a difference. I'm not so impressed with yumove.


----------



## BBH (3 December 2017)

Thanks for your answer , I also thought Yumove sounded like the holy grail given the reviews but it didn't help much tbh.

I'm going to the vet tom and am
searching for a local hydrotherapy pool. 

She eats salmon fillet twice a week . In terms of slopes and sand I do have a local beach but am nervous taking her out because as a Bullmastiff if she goes down of can't get back she is far too big to carry .

All those things make sense to help so thankyou .


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 December 2017)

Does your yard have a sand school? That's what I used.


----------



## BBH (4 December 2017)

No we don't , I keep them at home and don't have a sand school . I have found a hydrotherapy pool and if the vet agrees I'll take her there .


----------



## Moobli (4 December 2017)

Definitely seek out a hydrotherapy pool or underwater treadmill which will help improve muscle tone without putting any undue strain on joints.  Is she on any pain relief or anti-inflammatory such as metacam?  Yumove seems to work wonders for some dogs but not in others.  My old arthritic GSD did better on green lipped mussel than on Yumove.


----------



## TGM (4 December 2017)

I've got my 13yo lurcher on a Boswellia supplement which seems to help, which is just as well as her stomach can't seem to tolerate vet-prescribed drugs even when on omeprazole.


----------



## Snuffles (4 December 2017)

Granny Gordon has weak back legs, I have had her since Beginning of August, and she has been getting more exercise than in her previous home, although not overdoing it and we walk up and down hills every day. However, yesterday visit to vet and vet doesnt think any improvement !  In fact she's beginning to have difficulty with the stairs now, I think its a natural age thing, shes 11 and a half now.


----------



## Beth206 (4 December 2017)

I do think it's mostly old age. I have just put my 13 y/o lab on inflamex which is based around Devils claw, I'm not expecting miracles due to his age but he doesn't seem to be as stiff as he was before. 

My lab is exercised every day for around 30 mins and then has two longer walks on a weekend which tend to be quite hilly. He can't get up the stairs himself but I do help him and use myself as a support so that he has to work his back end to get up as opposed to pulling himself up from his front. I also keep him as lean as I can just to prevent any excess weight bearing on already weaker muscles.


----------



## BBH (4 December 2017)

Thanks everyone , I'll update what the vet says .


----------



## Bearsmum (4 December 2017)

My cocker has been struggling with her back legs recently; when eating she stands with her legs close together & they tremble, so on the recommendation of a friend I took her to a chiro-vet. He soon found an issue with her sacroiliac & her back (probably as a result) was slightly out.
We only saw him on Friday, but already she is standing squarer when eating (I already had her bowl raised slightly) and seems a little more forward going out walking, she gets 3 20 minute walks a day.
She is nearly 15 and I know there is no miracle cure for old age, but if  can keep her happy then I'm happy to keep her going. She is also on vetvits flexi joints and has been for a number of years.


----------



## BBH (5 December 2017)

Well we went to the vet last night and he thinks it's actually her hips rather than her back legs . We have metacam and glucosamine and a referral to hydrotherapy and he has taken bloods to check her liver / kidney function before making any longer term pain relief advice.
He has suggested that strengthening her back legs will support the hips better and we can monitor her ongoing now.

The last thing to consider if needs be is a hip replacement but as she'd likely be 11+ at this stage we'd need a discussion as to whether to put her through it.

All in all I feel positive we have a plan for her x


----------



## Snuffles (6 December 2017)

Granny Gordon cant now get up the stairs without me "wheelbarrowing" her back legs. Ive tried leaving her downstairs at night but she starts barking!  Does anyone do a canine stairlift


----------

